# anybody seen these?  vinyl tile that looks like carpet



## phillylandlord (Sep 29, 2005)

I just saw the coolest things at my local home improvement store.  THey are vinyl tile (so easy to clean) but they looked EXACTLY like berber carpet.  I mean you couldn't tell the difference until you touched them.  They were self stick and looked easy to apply.  I guess this would be good for people with allergies, but still want the look of carpet.

I think I saw something like these on hgtv too, and they had ones that looked like grass and ones that looked like water and some guy did his patio and it looked like he had a lawn and a pond.

anyone ever try/see these?


----------



## pahomeowner (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh these are great.  I did a dining room with them.  I sure had people fooled.  They thought it was carpet until they touched it, and the best part?  the ones I had were bigger, like 18 x 18 and self stick, so they went down fast, and anything you spill will wipe right up, no pulling out the carpet shampooer.  we just pass a damp mop over it and it comes up clean.  we actually found them at a surplus place, but i would imagine home depot might have them, or could order them for you.  they really do fool the eye, don't they?


----------



## btallent (Feb 11, 2011)

phillylandlord said:


> I just saw the coolest things at my local home improvement store.  THey are vinyl tile (so easy to clean) but they looked EXACTLY like berber carpet.  I mean you couldn't tell the difference until you touched them.  They were self stick and looked easy to apply.  I guess this would be good for people with allergies, but still want the look of carpet.
> 
> I think I saw something like these on hgtv too, and they had ones that looked like grass and ones that looked like water and some guy did his patio and it looked like he had a lawn and a pond.
> 
> anyone ever try/see these?


Hi, did you ever receive a reply to this message regarding floor tile that looks like grass and water?

Thanks from Tennessee


----------



## Modutile (Jun 21, 2011)

You can do a quick search on google and you will find quick a few companies that sell them.  I believe Flor has a good variety.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 22, 2011)

Modutile said:


> You can do a quick search on google and you will find quick a few companies that sell them.  I believe Flor has a good variety.



Flor's website shows the berber tiles anywhere from 10.99 to 37$ per square foot.


----------



## kattey (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw some in google, they are perfect in the living room. They have different styles and colors. love them


----------

